# Planet Ultra's Angeles Crest Century...Anyone done it?



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll be doing this bad boy on 9/11 and I'd like to get some info from anyone that has done it.
For instance:
WATER-- How much? Bottles? Camelbak? Bottles & Camelbak?
FOOD-- Bring just gels, bars, and Cytomax? Or a small buffet?
I've done a few centuries in the past but not with this much climbing. What would the normal ETA be on this ride? My average century is between 5-61/2 hours depending on who I am riding with.
Thanks for the input!!


----------



## SSped (Sep 10, 2004)

*It is a great ride*

I did it and it was a blast. there is tins of climbing on it. you should be able to use only two water bottles due to the fact that they have the best Sag set ups. Hope you have fun.

SSped


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

*I think we've met....*



SSped said:


> I did it and it was a blast. there is tins of climbing on it. you should be able to use only two water bottles due to the fact that they have the best Sag set ups. Hope you have fun.
> 
> SSped


 I recognize the name. You have a SUV w/ the same plate and you ride a white Seven. Right??


----------



## SSped (Sep 10, 2004)

*I saw you*

You were the one walking you bike up the first hill right? Well at least you looked good doing it.

J.K. Just thought I would get your goat on that one. Thanks for the hook up and for waiting for me. That was one awsome ride. I went out an devoured a ton of Sushi that night. 

C ya Soon
SSped


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*hi.....*

When you did this ride were you using double or triple chainrings for the climb ?

Thanks
B.


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

Double. I don't think it's bad enough to need a triple.


----------



## SSped (Sep 10, 2004)

*Dub Dub*

My woosie arse did it on a double. 

Heh MasPP. Long time no hear. I just sent in my money for the Vision Quest. Another month and it will be training time. You going to do it this year? I am doing it on the SS Cross Bike. We should also hook up and do a cross race before the end of the season. 

KIT

SSped


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

*"Dude. Where's my cross bike?"*

Now, if I could only get one of those. Rode with Dirtdad a while ago and he now has one. I feel sooo left out. His wasn't SS tho. 
And for the VQ, I haven't really thought about it. Dr. Diana emailed me an application. I would like to do it SS. I wonder if I can do it, tho. That damn ride scares me!!!


----------

